# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  CNN to host town hall with Gary Johnson on June 22nd at 9 PM Eastern

## RJ Liberty

> By Alex Weprin
>      06/15/16 02:19 PM EDT
>                                                                              CNN will host a primetime town hall with  Libertarian Party presidential candidate Gary Johnson and vice  presidential candidate William Weld, the cable news channel announced  Wednesday.
> CNN anchor Chris Cuomo will moderate the town hall,  which will air Wednesday, June 22 at 9 p.m. It will be held at CNN's  headquarters in New York's Time Warner Center, with Johnson and Weld  being asked questions by voters.
> CNN has held 10 town halls so far  this election cycle, with most of the Republican and Democratic  candidates. Libertarian candidates have generally not had the same media  exposure that their Republican and Democratic counterparts have. Fox  Business Network held a two part Libertarian party debate back in April,  but primetime on CNN is a more high-profile venue for the party.



Read more: http://www.politico.com/blogs/on-med...#ixzz4BhQ5xar4

----------


## 69360

That's a big deal for Johnson and the LP. I don't think the networks have devoted prime time to any third party since Perot.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> That's a big deal for Johnson and the LP. I don't think the networks have devoted prime time to any third party since Perot.


Yep. And not even '96 Perot; it would have been '92 Perot.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

Guess this is the type of stuff the LPers sold their souls for.

----------


## Champ

This is actually a pretty big deal.  Not that I love Johnson, and definitely not Weld, nor them representing the LP, but the msm giving primetime coverage will legitimize some of the basic ideas regarding libertarianism.  Imagine if Ron Paul had received this treatment in 1988 during his run.

It's not real, unless it's on TV.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> This is actually a pretty big deal.  Not that I love Johnson, and definitely not Weld, nor them representing the LP,


Weld _represented the LP_ as early as 2006, when he ran for governor of New York, endorsed by the LP. 




> but the msm giving primetime coverage will legitimize some of the basic ideas regarding libertarianism.  Imagine if Ron Paul had received this treatment in 1988 during his run.
> It's not real, unless it's on TV.


Yes. These CNN town halls have attracted up to 4 million viewers. Imagine a few million Americans being exposed to libertarian ideas like opposition to the so-called PATRIOT Act, attempting diplomacy with Iran, ending occupation in Iraq, opposition to eminent domain, etc, for a full hour.

----------


## CaptUSA

> That's a big deal for Johnson and the LP. I don't think the networks have devoted prime time to any third party since Perot.


Well, it worked to get one Clinton elected...

This is good news, but let's not forget that the network is still putting on a play.  Does anyone really think they'd be doing this if the internal polling of the DNCNN showed it could hurt Clinton?

My hope is that Johnson loses his quirky twitchiness for one night and just offers reasonable solutions.  Paint the whole Clinton/Trump thing as bat$#@! craziness and maybe come across as reasonable.  I don't know that Gary has it in him, but at least we'll get a chance to see.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> This is good news, but let's not forget that the network is still putting on a play.  Does anyone really think they'd be doing this if the internal polling of the DNCNN showed it could hurt Clinton?


Polling seems to indicate that Johnson takes about equally from both sides, and conservatives aren't CNN's base viewership.




> My hope is that Johnson loses his quirky twitchiness for one night and just offers reasonable solutions.  Paint the whole Clinton/Trump thing as bat$#@! craziness and maybe come across as reasonable.  I don't know that Gary has it in him, but at least we'll get a chance to see.


I think Gary's less twitchy than Ron Paul. He'll at least be able to (correctly) portray Trump/Clinton's positions as crazy, though I don't trust CNN not to attempt to portray Gary and Weld as crazy, maybe add some "gotcha" questions. I hope we all remember CNN's Dana Bash's "interview" with Ron in 2012.

Still, a full hour of prime time television dedicated to liberty topics, on a major cable channel...

----------


## Krugminator2

> *Weld represented the LP* as early as 2006, when he ran for governor of New York, endorsed by the LP. 
> 
> Yes. These CNN town halls have attracted up to 4 million viewers. Imagine a few million Americans being exposed to libertarian ideas like opposition to the so-called *PATRIOT Act, attempting diplomacy with Iran, ending occupation in Iraq, opposition to eminent domain*, etc, for a full hour.



I read that as serious and not sarcasm but it could be sarcasm  given your curious choice of examples. So I am not totally sure.

Weld supports the Patriot Act. Weld was actually a spokesman for Bush in promoting the Iraq war. And Weld strongly supports eminent domain on the same level as Trump. He pushed eminent domain to build a sports stadium along with low income public housing.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

_Big_ opportunity here...

I hope Gary and Bill realize that CNN is going to try to do a hatchet job, though.

...better be abnormally well prepared.

----------


## RCRanger03

Does anyone know if they're accepting questions via email/twitter/youtube etc?

----------


## axiomata

> Guess this is the type of stuff the LPers sold their souls for.


If you're going to sell your soul, you sure as hell better get something for it.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> I read that as serious and not sarcasm but it could be sarcasm  given your curious choice of examples. So I am not totally sure.
> 
> Weld supports the Patriot Act.


Gary never supported it. And while he supported the PA in the past, this is not the position Bill Weld holds now. From his Facebook account: 

Dear Friends, 

 I would like to make some clarification regarding the Patriot Act. 

  I hope that I have made it very clear that I loathe the type of  warrantless searches and amassing of information regarding innocent  civilians that have occurred under the Patriot Act and other post 9-11  statutes. My views on the current use of the Patriot Act by federal  agencies:

 It is important that  the implementation of the Patriot Act hew closely to its original intent  and scopesomething that has unfortunately not always happened over the  past ten years.  Even Congressman Jim Sensenbrenner, one of the authors  of the Patriot Act and the Chairman of the House Judiciary when it was  enacted, has in recent years worked to roll back several of the laws  provisions.

 I do not believe the Act was or should have been  intended to permit the government to spy on U.S. citizens without any  more predication than a desire to amass a dossier of information.  Such a  practice would be reminiscent of activities undertaken by the FBI in  its early days at the direction of J. Edgar Hoover, and would  not be  consistent with the observance of civil liberties that we all have a  constitutional right to expect.

 I have long viewed the  protections of the Fourth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution against  unreasonable searches and seizures as being among the most important  provisions of the entire Bill of Rights.

 In this respect, we need  to be vigilant to ensure that a law purportedly intended to undergird  our safety does not instead end up by undermining our liberties.

  It is and always has been my intent to protect all of us, from the  unnecessary intrusion into our lives by government agencies. I will  continue the fight with your help.

 Sincerely, 
 Bill Weld





> Weld was actually a spokesman for Bush in promoting the Iraq war.


That's true. however, Gary never supported it. He opposed it from the very beginning, like Ron Paul, even at a time when nearly every other Republican supported George W Bush, and people who didn't support him were labeled traitors to the American people.




> And Weld strongly supports eminent domain on the same level as Trump. He pushed eminent domain to build a sports stadium along with low income public housing.


Gary's position against ED has been clear, and Bill Weld's position has been mixed. He has opposed it at times, including the Scullay Square project.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> Weld _represented the LP_ as early as 2006, when he ran for governor of New York, endorsed by the LP.


Weld won the nomination, but he never actually did represent the LP -- because Weld quit before the election and the LPNY leadership had to scramble to find a replacement candidate to represent them on the actual ballot.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> Weld won the nomination, but he never actually did represent the LP -- because Weld quit before the election and the LPNY leadership had to scramble to find a replacement candidate to represent them on the actual ballot.


It's good to know that Weld dropped out. However, my point about Bill Weld still stands: why the wringing of hands about Weld in 2016 when the LP endorsed him ten years earlier, and he's been mostly out of politics ever since?

It takes big balls to tilt at windmills the way third party candidates have to, to run against well-funded, big-league candidates. It's unfortunate that Weld pulled out. (I feel like that Ron and Rand pulled out too soon, too.)

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

I would imagine most Libertarians unhappy with Weld were not among the couple dozen who voted for him at the 2006 LPNY convention.  The few who are probably include some who are still mad at him for quitting.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> _Big_ opportunity here...
> 
> I hope Gary and Bill realize that CNN is going to try to do a hatchet job, though.
> 
> ...better be abnormally well prepared.


If you haven't noticed, they are being pushed aggressively by the mainstream media. 

That's what happens when you put up a feckless ticket of sell-outs, as the LP clearly has done. You get a nice big pat on the head from your masters.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

It might be fair to call Gary a sell-out for choosing Weld and his big money connections.

It is not fair to call Weld a sell-out, however.  Weld has always been a globalist crony of the Bush-Clinton Crime Family.  To say he has just now "sold out" would imply that he was ever anything else.

----------


## CaptUSA

I find it incredible to hear Trump supporters bash Johnson or Weld.  I mean, the LP could have certainly done much better.  Buying comparison to the authoritarian, Trump?!   It's not even close.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> I find it incredible to hear Trump supporters bash Johnson or Weld.  I mean, the LP could have certainly done much better.  Buying comparison to the authoritarian, Trump?!   It's not even close.


Trump would steamroll a light-weight like Johnson. As far as a comparison between the two, at least Trump isn't marketing his BS as 'libertarian' like Johnson and Weld are.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> It takes big balls to tilt at windmills the way third party candidates have to, to run against well-funded, big-league candidates.


Just so you understand...  In New York you can run as the candidate of more than one party.  It was Weld's intention to run on both the LP and the Republican lines.  The LP said yes, but the NY GOP state convention said they would endorse another candidate in their own primary.

So, then Weld quit seeking the GOP nomination and told the LP he didn't want to be on their ballot line any more.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> *CNN reports Libertarians have earned as high as 12 percent in a recent poll
> 
> *ALBUQUERQUE, N.M. Former New Mexico Gov. Gary Johnson and his running mate, Bill Weld, will sit down with CNNs Chris Cuomo and voters will have the chance to ask the presidential nominee some questions.
> 
> 
> CNN said the town hall is similar to the ones during the primaries for the Democrats and Republicans.
> 
> 
> Receiving the exposure is a big deal for the Libertarian Party. They cannot participate in any presidential debates unless they reach 15 percent of the votes.
> ...


More: http://www.koat.com/news/gary-johnso...-hall/40170816

----------


## jmdrake

Really the only presidential town hall worth watching at this point.

----------


## Kotin

I am hoping this goes well in such a way that the other networks see this ticket as a ratings boost and invite them on in a similar fashion so that they can get enough exposure in a serous light to hit that 15% polling mark..

----------


## cajuncocoa

On now.

----------


## Michael Landon

Anyone know where I can watch this online?

- ML

----------


## phill4paul

> Anyone know where I can watch this online?
> 
> - ML


http://go.cnn.com/?stream=cnn&sr=watchHPbutton

 I believe you have to sign in by choosing a service provider.

----------


## phill4paul

So we have three parties that all want some measure of gun control. Doom on us.

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

Sadly, this is a weak, watered-down, unexciting presentation of libertarianism so far.  In fact, this is not a presentation of libertarianism.

----------


## phill4paul

> Sadly, this is a weak, watered-down, unexciting presentation of libertarianism so far.  In fact, this is not a presentation of libertarianism.


   In the one single year the LP could have blown it out of the water....this is what we get. SMDH.

----------


## tommyrp12

Yeah, it is pretty cringe worthy.

----------


## phill4paul

Christ, Johnson cannot get a point across for $#@!. His response to this lady whose son overdosed is terrible.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I don't think it's going _that_ bad.  Weld is a great public speaker.  They're hitting some major good points (I can see a lot of Bernie supporters being swayed by the immigration discussion, and the belief that drug use [and abuse] is more of a medical issue than a criminal issue).

----------


## phill4paul

> I don't think it's going _that_ bad.  Weld is a great public speaker.  They're hitting some major good points (I can see a lot of Bernie supporters being swayed by the immigration discussion, and the belief that drug use [and abuse] is more of a medical issue than a criminal issue).


  Weld is the V.P. choice. So.........  I'm gonna have to disagree on the drug use/abuse answers. It was extreme rambling.

----------


## CaptUSA

Watching.  This is painful.

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

Don't get me wrong.  I voted for Gary Johnson in 2012 general election and want him to do well in this forum.  But, so far, I give him an F for content and an F for delivery.  This was a big opportunity  for libertarianism (big L and little l) and it is being squandered.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Weld is the V.P. choice. So.........  I'm gonna have to disagree on the drug use/abuse answers. It was extreme rambling.


I am quite aware he is the V.P. choice. 

You're free to disagree, but the question was a horrible question that was doomed from the start (a mother who lost her kid - no answer would be quite good enough, period).  The best they could have done was focus on the fact other countries and cities have seen a reduction in deaths from legalization and monitoring (they did), and that addiction in and of itself should not be a criminal issue but a public health one (they did).

Yeah, Johnson rambles and isn't the best public speaker.  Neither was Ron.  It is what it is, I just choose to focus on the positive.  I'm not expecting perfection, just a few takeaway statements that may sway a vote, and I think they have made a few.

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

On his very worst day, Ron Paul's presentation of libertarian ideas blows this away.

----------


## phill4paul

> I am quite aware he is the V.P. choice. 
> 
> You're free to disagree, but the question was a horrible question that was doomed from the start (a mother who lost her kid - no answer would be quite good enough, period).  The best they could have done was focus on the fact other countries and cities have seen a reduction in deaths from legalization and monitoring (they did), and that addiction in and of itself should not be a criminal issue but a public health one (they did).
> 
> Yeah, Johnson rambles and isn't the best public speaker.  Neither was Ron.  It is what it is, I just choose to focus on the positive.  I'm not expecting perfection, just a few takeaway statements that may sway a vote, and I think they have made a few.


 Oh, yeah, the question framed as it was was a doozy. It's not a hard question though and he should have his sound bite by now.

  "I'm sorry and I feel for you and your son. But, we must admit that current drug laws, what we call the war on drugs, did not stop this personally tragic event in your life. Like other wars, the war on drugs causes tremendous casualties in the country they are waged in. We have to think outside a mentality that has failed everyone for more than four decades. If something doesn't work we have to start looking to alternatives. We need to redefine the tragedies that occur through drug use as a health problem. Not a law enforcement problem."

----------


## phill4paul

> On his very worst day, Ron Paul's presentation of libertarian ideas blows this away.


  YUP!

----------


## younglibertarian

Don't get TV so I can't see the whole thing, but the highlights on CNN.com are very disappointing, particularly the stance on gun control and the IRS.

So disappointing.

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

Harry Browne, also, would've done a hell of a lot better than this.

----------


## TNforPaul45

I hope that Johnson and Weld will get a bump from this. Wasn't it refreshing to see an intelligent, hopeful discussion of the future of the country? Keep showing the people: The two parties childish, small, and corrupt.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

I think a major issue with out message is that everyone who gets the chance to spread this message is _too used to_  speaking to individuals who understand their platform and already are fans, and struggle spreading the message towards those who may not understand, but are interested in and could be swayed to vote with them...if only someone can explain it to them.

Positives: People are getting more and more fed up with the choices presented to them.  We are winning, albeit slowly.  We have an opportunity to spread our message now more than ever.  Try not to be discouraged by a 1 hour town hall

----------


## phill4paul

> I hope that Johnson and Weld will get a bump from this. Wasn't it refreshing to see an intelligent, hopeful discussion of the future of the country? Keep showing the people: The two parties childish, small, and corrupt.


  Not thinking there will be a bump from this. Not seeing it. At all. And I was _hoping_ to get inspired.

----------


## Matt Collins

No one has their $#@! together this year... absolutely no one... not the good guys, not the bad guys, or anyone in between.

----------


## William Tell

> No one has their $#@! together this year... absolutely no one... not the good guys, not the bad guys, or anyone in between.


 I can't argue with that.

----------


## phill4paul

> I think a major issue with out message is that everyone who gets the chance to spread this message is _too used to_  speaking to individuals who understand their platform and already are fans, and struggle spreading the message towards those who may not understand, but are interested in and could be swayed to vote with them...if only someone can explain it to them.
> 
> Positives: People are getting more and more fed up with the choices presented to them.  We are winning, albeit slowly.  We have an opportunity to spread our message now more than ever.  Try not to be discouraged by a 1 hour town hall


   I suppose that could be part of the problem. But, it shouldn't be. And Johnson has always had a problem without getting a message across. There are only so many questions that are going to be asked. They are called "issues" and everyone that is a politician should have a succinct answer for it. It really is politics 101 to do debate/interview prep.

  I agree that there is some positive in the wind right now. We just need some sails and, unfortunately, Johnson and Weld are not the main but more of a mizzen.

----------


## phill4paul

> No one has their $#@! together this year... absolutely no one... not the good guys, not the bad guys, or anyone in between.


  Good Lord. I agree with you. It is the end times.

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

> Not thinking there will be a bump from this. Not seeing it. At all. And I was _hoping_ to get inspired.


I totally agree.  For the sake of the LP, I hope this wasn't widely viewed and has little impact, because any impact would be negative.

----------


## RJ Liberty

There's been a lot of press coverage of this town hall. Just in the last couple of hours, the following news stories in major publications popped up:

Washington Examiner: Libertarian Party nominee sums up Trump in one word

Military Times: Libertarian hopeful argues for smaller military, less foreign intervention

CNN: Libertarians aim to slay 'two-party dinosaur' 
(the story also appears, in basically identical form, on the websites of WAPT Jackson, WMUR Manchester, WFMZ Allentown, KION Salinas CA, KRDO Pueblo, WISC-TV Madison, KQFX Columbia MO, KIDK Pocatello, KOCO Oklahoma City, WISN Milwaukee, WPTZ Plattsburgh, WDSU New Orleans, WTAE Pittsburgh, WMTW Portland, WTVM Columbus GA, KRCA Sacramento, WPBF West Palm Beach, KCCI Des Moines, WYFF Greenville, KHBS Ft. Smith, WLKY Louisville, and KOAT Albuquerque)

International Business Times: CNN Libertarian Town Hall Live Stream

Boston Globe: In CNN’s Libertarian town hall, Gary Johnson and Bill Weld speak fondly of Clinton, harshly of Trump

Reason: Drug War Ringer Pushes Johnson to Explain Reality of Prohibition at Town Hall

Fortune Magazine: Here's Why Libertarian Candidate Gary Johnson Isn't Ready for Primetime

UPI: Gary Johnson, William Weld endorse personal liberty in CNN town hall

TheWeek.com: During CNN town hall, Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson introduces himself, his policies

Voice of America: Libertarian Gary Johnson Rejects Trump Positions on Immigration, Free Trade

Washington Post: Libertarian candidates get prime time forum, with most eyes elsewhere

KRQE (New Mexico): Gary Johnson speaks on Libertarian Party at CNN town hall

The Blaze: Voter Asks Gary Johnson About His Faith



Not all the stories are positive, but there's no such thing as bad publicity!

----------


## RJ Liberty

..

----------


## andy2044

Still debating whether or not watching it is worth my time. But from what I've heard, looks like I'll be writing in Darrell Castle

----------


## cindy25

CNN is boosting Johnson to take votes away from Trump and help Hillary.  but if Johnson gets into the debates anything could happen.  Yes-Johnson is a bad candidate, but this is the year of bad candidates. I actually think Hillary is more authoritarian than Trump.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Johnson's only hope is to carve off enough of the Sanders supporters at this point. Trump's are too loyal, and there aren't enough of the bitter Romney/Jeb-like RINOs to matter. I think he might manage a small contingent of ex-Bernie supporters, but Jill Stein with the Green Party will get the rest. The bulk will still go to Hillary when Bernie himself falls completely in line - he's like 90% of the way there now.

----------


## phill4paul

> Johnson's only hope is to carve off enough of the Sanders supporters at this point. Trump's are too loyal, and there aren't enough of the bitter Romney/Jeb-like RINOs to matter. I think he might manage a small contingent of ex-Bernie supporters, but Jill Stein with the Green Party will get the rest. The bulk will still go to Hillary when Bernie himself falls completely in line - he's like 90% of the way there now.


  Bernie will eventually acquiesce. I guess that it will come with some "concessions." But, in the end the pay off for him will be too much to ignore. I don't think he will go wholesale burn down the house. And if he plays it right, the Hillary unfavorables would change.

----------


## CPUd

> Johnson's only hope is to carve off enough of the Sanders supporters at this point. Trump's are too loyal, and there aren't enough of the bitter Romney/Jeb-like RINOs to matter. I think he might manage a small contingent of ex-Bernie supporters, but Jill Stein with the Green Party will get the rest. The bulk will still go to Hillary when Bernie himself falls completely in line - he's like 90% of the way there now.


Both Trump and Clinton have around 8-10% soft support each.  It is visible in the polls where they poll 2 candidates, then poll 3 or 4 with Johnson and Stein.  What usually happens is they break evenly for Johnson, but when they poll Stein, she is getting some of the Johnson support that moved from Clinton.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> Johnson's only hope is to carve off enough of the Sanders supporters at this point.


Is the best way to do that by talking about how great and honest Hillary is?  The pro-Hillary Sandernistas are going to vote for Hillary anyway.

----------


## Working Poor

I found the youtube of the Town Hall. I still think Gary Johnson is better than Trump or Hillary and I am voting for him.

----------


## William Tell

Lol Gary said he isn't looking to make it easier to get guns.

----------


## William Tell

Weld said abortion is a "fundamental constitutional right". Just....wow.

----------


## younglibertarian

> Lol Gary said he isn't looking to make it easier to get guns.


"we are keeping the IRS."

fantastic right?

----------


## William Tell

Hm, Weld also says the Constitution dictates same sex marriage.

----------


## dean.engelhardt

> No one has their $#@! together this year... absolutely no one... not the good guys, not the bad guys, or anyone in between.


He missed a few good opportunities.  The Black Lives Matter question was a good opportunity to be a champion of individual liberties.  He really needed to hammer the failed drug war.  I wonder if they practiced any answers beforehand.  It is still early in the campaign, so I hope they can use this a learning experience and prepare better for more questions.

----------


## CaptUSA

What a hot mess.  So many missed opportunities you can't even count them.

"The latest CNN poll has you at 9%"  The answer should have been, "Well, you work for CNN, how about giving us 9% of your political coverage?!"

Just unorganized, twitchy, and unprepared.  Many of those questions were lobs.


Still...  Even with all the mess...  Still leaps and bounds above both of the front runners.

----------


## James Otis, Jr.

> Still leaps and bounds above both of the front runners.


Interesting. I would've definitely agreed with that statement before last night.  I'm not so sure now.

I'm not at all comfortable with these two as the de facto spokesmen for libertarianism to the American public over the next four and a half months.

----------


## Bern

I'm thinking that I would rather have watched Austin Peterson handle that town hall.  As sound byte packaged as he is, he would have done much better controlling the message and being authoritative in his delivery (instead of meekly deferring questions like GJ did to Weld all night).

----------


## CaptUSA

> Interesting. I would've definitely agreed with that statement before last night.  I'm not so sure now.
> 
> I'm not at all comfortable with these two as the de facto spokesmen for libertarianism to the American public over the next four and a half months.


Neither am I.  But _STILL_ better than the other two frontrunners.  (That should give you a sense of how bad the other two are.)

----------


## Makes Interesting Points

That was like a 5/10 performance for Johnson at best, which is too bad because I told a few people who could be swayed to vote for him to watch the town hall... Hopefully they didn't think something along the lines of, "so that's what a Libertarian is? Guess I don't like libertarianism too much."

We expect people of all political affiliations to consider voting for freedom candidates, especially when their candidates aren't as good. When citizens vote not just on general political affiliation, but also on how good a candidate is, it prevents one political party from having too much power, because good candidates come and go. If there's ever a time for us not to vote LP, maybe this is it. But then again, the country needs a freedom fighter more than ever... What I will probably do is this: I'll see how Johnson does in the polls before voting day. If he is polling well enough to make a big statement, with 3rd party poll numbers of historic proportions, then I'll vote for Johnson to help make an impact. If by chance I get called by a pollster before election day, I'll tell them that I want Johnson to help with this cause. If Johnson isn't polling well enough to make an impact before voting day however, then I'll vote for Darrell Castle (unless I find a big issue with Castle while researching him, in which case I'll write in Rand Paul).

----------


## William Tell

> Interesting. I would've definitely agreed with that statement before last night.  I'm not so sure now.
> 
> I'm not at all comfortable with these two as the de facto spokesmen for libertarianism to the American public over the next four and a half months.


 The next four years if they gets a lot of votes.

----------


## jllundqu

I watched parts of it.  Meh.

They could have said and done so much more.  And I'm sorry to be the guy to harp on aesthetics... but GJ is such an androgynous weiner.  You can't put him next to an alpha male like trump and expect people to vote on substance over style.  We are smart enough to hear the message and not so much care about the messenger, but for BOOBUS... GJ ain't gonna cut it.

----------


## CaptUSA

> I watched parts of it.  Meh.
> 
> They could have said and done so much more.  And I'm sorry to be the guy to harp on aesthetics... but GJ is such an androgynous weiner.  You can't put him next to an alpha male like trump and expect people to vote on substance over style.  We are smart enough to hear the message and not so much care about the messenger, but for BOOBUS... GJ ain't gonna cut it.


Yeah, and what's ironic is that Gary used to run a company called "Big-J Enterprises", he's a triathlete, he's climbed the tallest mountain on every continent, he's a world-class skier, and he's an extreme sports guy.  And yet, he comes off like such a "weiner", as you put it.

----------


## afwjam

Where's McAfee? I liked his brand better.

----------


## speciallyblend

I am fine with what i heard, Gary Johnson 2016 over the hillaries(trump/hillary). donated

----------


## RJ Liberty

The media has been buzzing since last night. Here are some of MSM articles covering the CNN town hall today:

Politico: Gary Johnson jokes: Election season so strange

ABC: Presidential Candidate Gary Johnson on His Race for the White House

Washington Post: Gary Johnson doesnt want to talk about Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton. But he needs to.

NY Post: Libertarian Gary Johnson quit smoking pot to run for president

LA Times: Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson answers questions at CNNs town hall

Media Research Center: Libertarian Candidate Wants 'Free  Market Approach' to Health Care

Newsweek: How well can Gary Johnson and Bill Weld do

CSMonitor: Will voters be swayed by Johnson?

Examiner.com: CNN Libertarian Town Hall gives Gary Johnson much-needed media boost

Albuquerque Journal: Johnson wants no part of name-calling battle between Clinton and Trump

KOAT (NM): Voter opposes Gary Johnson during CNN town hall

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

Google trends following the Townhall

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> Google trends following the Townhall


This.  No such thing as bad publicity.  *thumbsup*

----------


## acptulsa

> Johnson's only hope is to carve off enough of the Sanders supporters at this point. Trump's are too loyal, and there aren't enough of the bitter Romney/Jeb-like RINOs to matter. I think he might manage a small contingent of ex-Bernie supporters, but Jill Stein with the Green Party will get the rest. The bulk will still go to Hillary when Bernie himself falls completely in line - he's like 90% of the way there now.





> Is the best way to do that by talking about how great and honest Hillary is?  The pro-Hillary Sandernistas are going to vote for Hillary anyway.


There are Republicans that don't like Trump, and Democrats that don't like Clinton.  And they have enough sense to be looking for someone to coalesce behind.

Just because the MSM thinks they're The Voters Who Must Not Be Named doesn't mean they don't exist.  Once upon a time, this forum would have been happy about them, before the spammers made people bored with this place.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> Google trends following the Townhall


Nice!

Google Trends also shows Gary Johnson trending 650% higher this June than in June in 2012, despite the fact that the month isn't yet over.

----------


## DamianTV

> There are Republicans that don't like Trump, and Democrats that don't like Clinton.  And they have enough sense to be looking for someone to coalesce behind.
> 
> Just because the MSM thinks they're The Voters Who Must Not Be Named doesn't mean they don't exist.  Once upon a time, this forum would have been happy about them, before the spammers made people bored with this place.


I read an article recently that the reason that people support either Hillary or Trump is not because they actually like their chosen candidate, but because they only hate the opposing candidate that much more.  Truly baffled by their choice to try to make sense of the choice between the lesser of two evils.

----------


## trey4sports

> I hope that Johnson and Weld will get a bump from this. *Wasn't it refreshing to see an intelligent, hopeful discussion of the future of the country?* Keep showing the people: The two parties childish, small, and corrupt.


where was that discussion? It wasn't coming from Johnson and Weld. All I heard from them was pandering.... Obama a statesman? Free needles for drug addicts? Hillary a great president? Really?

----------


## RJ Liberty

> where was that discussion? It wasn't coming from Johnson and Weld.


You didn't hear Johnson declare the Ds and Rs dinosaurs? I thought that was an excellent sound bite.




> All I heard from them was pandering.... Obama a statesman? Free needles for drug addicts? Hillary a great president? Really?


I'm sure you wanted Johnson and Weld to attack Clinton the way Trump has. But if they were to do so, they wouldn't win any converts: those who truly hate Clinton are mostly already in the Trump camp. And they would risk the ire of the MSM, which would have begun calling their attacks "sexist", as they did to Sanders when he attacked Clinton's policies. 

More than a hundred news articles have been written about Johnson and Weld's appearance on CNN during the past 48 hours. Despite the heavy coverage, not a single article, as far as I know, has attacked them as "sexist", "racist", etc. They are differentiating themselves from Trump, and making themselves a credible option to those who don't really like Clinton but who would never vote for Trump.

----------


## RonPaulGeorge&Ringo

> they wouldn't win any converts: those who truly hate Clinton are mostly already in the Trump camp.


Almost half of Sanders voters hate Hillary and they are trying to decide where to go.  They aren't going to vote for someone who talks about how wonderful she is.




> And they would risk the ire of the MSM


I think they're more concerned about risking the ire of the NWO.  Weld is going to be able to bring in a lot of money from Bushies and banksters if they think the LP  campaign will help destroy Trump.  The money people are not interested in any attacks on Hillary.

----------


## RJ Liberty

The CNN Town Hall was viewed by 929,000 viewers, twice as many viewers as the previous night; The Hill previously stated that a million viewers would be a victory for CNN. These ratings suggest that more town halls could be held. the town hall also resulted in a Google search spike for the LP, Johnson and Weld.

----------


## Knightrider24

I wish they'd give Castle a town hall. Johnson and Weld were highly disappointing.

----------


## RJ Liberty

> I wish they'd give Castle a town hall.


Castle is a nobody. He's not a former state governor, and he's not polling anywhere. No major cable channel will give him an hour-long forum. I doubt he'll even make the talk show circuit.

----------


## JS4Pat

Awful.

Right now I would support Trump over a Johnson/Weld ticket.

I think they do more harm by presenting an inconsistent, watered-down and sometimes just plain inaccurate liberty message.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Awful.
> 
> Right now I would support Trump over a Johnson/Weld ticket.
> 
> I think they do more harm by presenting an inconsistent, watered-down and sometimes just plain inaccurate liberty message.


See, now that makes zero sense to me.  Yeah, their liberty message sucks and they could be doing some harm to the overall movement, but Trump?!

I mean...  You don't like the way someone is selling a libertarian-ish message, so you opt instead for a full-on authoritarian?!  Castle, I can see, but Trump or Hillary?!  Are you guys losing your minds?!

----------


## Bern

An incremental move towards liberty is way better than a dramatic lurch towards totalitarian authority.

----------


## undergroundrr

LOL. People who expect these guys to spout paleocon, neo-confederate talking points are going to be a little disappointed. They're going to be taking more votes from Clinton than Trump.  Polls have given good evidence of this.

----------


## JS4Pat

> See, now that makes zero sense to me.  Yeah, their liberty message sucks and they could be doing some harm to the overall movement, but Trump?!
> 
> I mean...  You don't like the way someone is selling a libertarian-ish message, so you opt instead for a full-on authoritarian?!  Castle, I can see, but Trump or Hillary?!  Are you guys losing your minds?!


I'm just weighing the cost/benefit of supporting a weak and inconsistent Libertarian candidate with cost/benefit of a potential game changer like Trump. Yes, he is an authoritarian and its risky - but if he turns the system on its head - well that might provide a better opening for liberty than the dead-end street of Johnson/Weld. Just saying...

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'm just weighing the cost/benefit of supporting a weak and inconsistent Libertarian candidate with cost/benefit of a potential game changer like Trump. Yes, he is an authoritarian and its risky - but if he turns the system on its head - well that might provide a better opening for liberty than the dead-end street of Johnson/Weld. Just saying...


  wow just wow, trump is a joke. the same could of been said about hitler, he turned them on their heads alright. I'm sticking with Gary johnson over the hillaries(trump/hillary authoritarians, no messsage is perfect but garys is 1,000,000,000 times better then lying  liberal trumps/hillary message). in any context!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> wow just wow, trump is a joke. the same could of been said about hitler, he turned them on their heads alright. I'm sticking with Gary johnson over the hillaries(trump/hillary authoritarians, no messsage is perfect but garys is 1,000,000,000 times better then lying  liberal trumps/hillary message). in any context!!


Johnson/Weld are great if you want world government, more unvetted refugees forced upon states by the Executive branch and the State Dept, and the continued loss of industry and jobs due to rotten and traitorous trade deals.  Basically, watch your country continue its spiral into a 3rd world country.

You did realize that Weld not only participated, but co-chaired the Council on Foreign Relations' Task Force, attended by reps from the U.S., Canada and Mexico called "Building a North American Community".  

While he is far from perfect, Trump is the only one who is standing against this crap.

----------


## JS4Pat

> While he is far from perfect, Trump is the only one who is standing against this crap.


Agreed.

----------


## CaptUSA

> While he is far from perfect, Trump is the only one who is standing against this crap.


You mean, until it's in his interest to completely do the opposite, right?   I'm not sure how you guys are still not seeing this.  Trump is about Trump - that's all.  He'll make whatever deals necessary to inflate his ego.

----------


## speciallyblend

trump supports universal healthcare , but i am sure he will be against it before he was for it.

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.facebook.com/evan.lord.1...type=2&theater[video   ]https://www.facebook.com/evan.lord.16/videos/vb.1027574426/10207956906213661/?type=2&amp;theater[/video]

----------


## TNforPaul45

> where was that discussion? It wasn't coming from Johnson and Weld. All I heard from them was pandering.... Obama a statesman? Free needles for drug addicts? Hillary a great president? Really?


I didn't like the statements, but it was refreshing in that they weren't attacking. We've heard enough of politicians bashing each other (or I have, anyway). The energy drains out of me when I hear H or T start into the other. So J/W are trying a different approach: Yes, they consider there to be a few positives to some individuals in politics. And they aren't going to dwell on the negatives. Here's what WE can do, not what the other guy/girl cannot do. By doing this, they are speaking directly to a large crowd of independents that don't have the same partisan vitriol running through their veins as most do these days. 

Because the independents and the quasi-involved voter in this country is just like most of the people between the two coasts: Everything flies over them and no one ever speaks directly to them. I think Johnson and Weld are doing this. For more evidence, see their latest campaign ad that has everyone talking.

----------

